# 2015 A3 -- A very strong jerk when accelerating from full stop?



## clearwatersense (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello, I have a 1.8 FWD 2015 Audi A3 and when I try to accelerate quickly from a stop, there is a very noticeable "jerk" along the way. For example, just today I was stopped but needed to move over left one lane and accelerate quickly to keep pace with traffic coming up behind me. I release my brake, turn to the left, and floor the gas pedal (all the way past the "downshift notch" at the bottom). While I'm accelerating, there is at least one very heavy jerking motion - my passenger even noticed and asked if this was normal. In addition, sometimes the tires will "slip" and appear to lose traction almost - is this the traction control kicking in?

Does anyone else get this behavior? Am I only supposed to press down on the pedal more lightly/slowly? It seems like flooring the pedal from a stop should have digital/computer "assistance" in shifting properly such that there are no major jerks. I don't ever remember such jerky behavior from any other cars I've driven while flooring the pedal.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

when you let off the brake pedal give half a sec to a sec for the clutch to engage to gear. then put your foot on the accelerator. 
not sure how to make this faster or less jerky. but i notice at least on the s3 there are 2 step idle.
if i barely on the brake the revs idle sits close to 1k i think = quicker take off, less jerk
if i fully depress the brake the revs idle sits about 700. = gotta wait for smooth take off.

its a dsg thing. because essentially when youre on brake,the clutch disengage.


----------



## clearwatersense (Jan 18, 2016)

T1no said:


> when you let off the brake pedal give half a sec to a sec for the clutch to engage to gear. then put your foot on the accelerator.
> not sure how to make this faster or less jerky. but i notice at least on the s3 there are 2 step idle.
> if i barely on the brake the revs idle sits close to 1k i think = quicker take off, less jerk
> if i fully depress the brake the revs idle sits about 700. = gotta wait for smooth take off.
> ...


Thanks for the info! I will definitely try these tips out (have brake depressed very lightly, allow for some time before before hitting the accelerator). Appreciate it.


----------



## TnTNYC (Aug 1, 2012)

For what it's worth, this occurs on the 2.0T A3 as well. I don't have many frustrations with the car, but this one is probably the biggest. Seems unless you baby the transmission, it makes for a frustrating day in city traffic.

Oh, and don't get me started on this thing's inability to do quick 3-point turns. Throwing the DSG into reverse from a quick stop, then back into 1st? *CLUNK BANG* I've all but stopped doing them and just figure I'll drive around a city block or two instead.


----------



## clearwatersense (Jan 18, 2016)

TnTNYC said:


> For what it's worth, this occurs on the 2.0T A3 as well. I don't have many frustrations with the car, but this one is probably the biggest. Seems unless you baby the transmission, it makes for a frustrating day in city traffic.
> 
> Oh, and don't get me started on this thing's inability to do quick 3-point turns. Throwing the DSG into reverse from a quick stop, then back into 1st? *CLUNK BANG* I've all but stopped doing them and just figure I'll drive around a city block or two instead.


Gotcha, yeah it definitely can be annoying. I also had trouble with windshield wipers chattering (swapped them out for aftermarket wipers that decreased but didn't eliminate the chatter). Aside from those things though, I can't complain about much I suppose.


----------

